# 3M Freebie.....



## webestang64 (Feb 20, 2017)

Another free item from work. This time a 3M "dealer" case.  Inside is 3M's complete catalog (2012), strap for the case, 3M polo shirt.

Might use this as a home for all my Pentax's.....


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 20, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> Another free item from work. This time a 3M "dealer" case.  Inside is 3M's complete catalog (2012), strap for the case, 3M polo shirt.
> 
> Might use this as a home for all my Pentax's.....


You work at 3M?


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice score!!!!


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 20, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> You work at 3M?



I work at a photo brick/mortar store, Schiller's Camera. 3M used these to get us into selling their wares. Since they are from 2012, out to the dumpster (truck of my car) it goes. 
All the labs/stores I've worked at over the last 30 years I have always got something free or dumpster fodder. I was even handed an entire box of old cameras that included a Leica!!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm moving to St. Louis.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 21, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I'm moving to St. Louis.



Stop by Schiller's and say Hi!


----------



## waday (Feb 21, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I'm moving to St. Louis.


I call dibs on your house. It's a freebie, as well, correct? Pay it forward?


----------

